# SPS für Aquarium (Neues Hobby)



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

als Ausgleich zum technisch geprägten Arbeitsalltag hab ich mir gedacht so ein Aquarium wär ein nettes Hobby 
Und naiv wie man manchmal ist, hab ich geglaubt, dass da mit ner 3fach Steckdosenleiste und einer Schaltuhr alles in Sachen Technik erledigt ist.
Tja weit gefehlt. Und als ich die Preise für die entsprechenden Regler / Uhren gesehen hab, schrie der Schwabe in mir innerlich auf 

Also liebe Forumskollegen hat jemand für mich einen Tipp für eine GÜNSTIGE SPS mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
8 digitale Ausgänge
4 digitale Eingänge
2 Analoge Eingänge PT100
Echtzeituhr
Ethernet-Schnittstelle

Irgenwas vielleicht in der Art eine Wago 750-841 nur vielleicht günstiger.
Oder hat jemand von euch eine Wago 841 rumliegen von der er sich trennen will?

Bitte keine Vorschläge in Richtung Logo oder Easy 

Besten Dank

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo Dieter

Zum Thema günstig und kein Logo-derivat fällt mir gerade folgendes ein:
http://www.spstiger.de/

Ich habe die Kisten jedoch selbst noch nicht im einsatz,
kann also leider nichts zu qualität und oder programmierung sagen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo Dieter,
hast du nicht mal überlegt einen Angelschein zu holen, von Zierfischen
wird man nicht satt . Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Hobby. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hast du nicht mal überlegt einen Angelschein zu holen, von Zierfischen
> wird man nicht satt . Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Hobby.



Danke Helmut,

aber soweit ich weiß, ist Angeln ein Hobby für den frühen Morgen oder den späten Abend.
Welcher SPS-Programmierer hat da Zeit?
Aquarium passt schon (hoffe ich).
Zur Not kann man das bis zum Anschlag automatisieren.
Unglaublich was manche da machen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PiceaAbies (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

hab auf der Messe mal was von HORNER-APG gesehen. 

WERBUNG!
Gibts bei http://www.wuk-automation.de/


Kann allerdings nichts zu Qualität etc. sagen und vom Preis wird's da auf Grund der analogen Signale etc. halt auch erst bei 500 EUR losgehen. 


Aber die Fischlein sollens doch kuschlig haben


Gruß

Reini


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2012)

PiceaAbies schrieb:


> Gibts bei http://www.wuk-automation.de/
> 
> Aber die Fischlein sollens doch kuschlig haben



Danke Reini,

also das Starterset für 250€ sieht schon mal gut aus. Naja kein Ethernet, aber das ist auch unbedingt erforderlich.
Ich werd mir mal die Sache genauer anschauen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Herbe (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo Blockmove,

vielleicht wäre ein S7 1200 Starterkit eine Möglichkeit. Ob die beiden Analogeingänge pt 100 direkt verarbeiten können, weiss ich leider nicht.

Gruß Herbe


----------



## M-Ott (11 Juni 2012)

Herbe schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre ein S7 1200 Starterkit eine Möglichkeit. Ob die beiden Analogeingänge pt 100 direkt verarbeiten können, weiss ich leider nicht.


Laut Systemhandbuch kann sie das nicht. Es wäre dann eine zusätzlich AI-Karte nötig und dann kommt man auch ganz locker wieder über 300 €.


----------



## zotos (11 Juni 2012)

Letztens habe ich hier im Forum einen Link zu einer kleinen SPS (BC9191) von Beckhoff gesehen.



Chräshe schrieb:


> http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bc9191.htm
> für ca. 230€
> voraussichtliche Markteinführung im 2. Quartal 2012  ...
> ... wenn es nicht verschoben wird...



Von den Leistungen her gesehen erfüllt diese indirekt Deine Anforderungen. Wie hat weniger digitale Ein- und Ausgänge ist aber 1. Erweiterbar und 2. hat sie mehr Analoge Ein- und Ausgänge die man zur Not ja (mit Widerständen und Relais) Umfunktionieren könnte.

Ich würde bei einem solchen Projekt nur ungern  auf die Ethernet Schnittstelle verzichten.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich hier im Forum einen Link zu einer kleinen SPS (BC9191) von Beckhoff gesehen.



Danke Zotos!
Das wär genau das was ich suche 
Nur wielange dauert bei Beckhoff das 2. Quartal? 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Cassandra (11 Juni 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nur wielange dauert bei Beckhoff das 2. Quartal?


Die Länge schwankt nur um wenige Monate.
Ganz selten wird ein Termin öfter als 10x verschoben.
Ein Jahr hat 12 Quartale.
Hintergrund scheint zu sein, dass es erst ausgeliefert wird, wenn es reibungslos funktioniert… 

LG Cassandra


----------



## zotos (11 Juni 2012)

Bei Beckhoff scheinen die Kalender einer ganz anderen Logik zu folgen ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff scheinen die Kalender einer ganz anderen Logik zu folgen ;o)



Das ist ein Ostwestfalen-Kalender und muss man sich wie ein Maja Kalender vorstellen. 
Da ich auch aus der Region komme, arbeite ich auch damit...nur verstanden habe ich ihn
noch nicht


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ostwestfalen-Kalender und muss man sich wie ein Maja Kalender vorstellen.



So und jetzt habe ich ein Problem :sm9:
Für mein Aquarium brauche ich natürlich schon Zeit- und Kalenderfunktionen!
Gibt es in den SPS aus Klemmenland auch Funktionen wie:


```
dtAktDatum := OWL2Bavarian(date)
```

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So und jetzt habe ich ein Problem :sm9:
> Für mein Aquarium brauche ich natürlich schon Zeit- und Kalenderfunktionen!
> Gibt es in den SPS aus Klemmenland auch Funktionen wie:
> 
> ...



Nein wird es nie geben, da sich OWL und Bayern grundsätzlich nicht versteht,
Westfälisches Platt ist ein völlig anderer Syntax wie Alt-Bayrisch. Da eine Schnittstelle 
zu Programmieren würde Hunderte von Mannjahre kosten. Am besten holst du 
folgende Produkte, da die noch nach Maja Kalender gezüchtet sind http://www.zierfischverzeichnis.de/herkunft/suedamerika.htm

Oder ich schicke dir ein paar Westfälische Karpfen aus Nachbars Teich.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> http://www.zierfischverzeichnis.de/herkunft/suedamerika.htm
> 
> Oder ich schicke dir ein paar Westfälische Karpfen aus Nachbars Teich.



Danke für den Link Helmut!
Dein Angebot mit den Karpfen muss ich aus familären Gründen ablehnen.
Meine Frau kommt aus Mittelfranken ... Also quasi der Heimat des Karpfens 
Da isst wahrscheinlich schneller ein Salafist ein Stück eures berühmten westfälischen Schinkens als ich einen Karpfen von deinem Nachbarn 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Chräshe (11 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff scheinen die Kalender einer ganz anderen Logik zu folgen ;o)



Der Kalender für Eilige Arbeiten ist doch fast genauso verbreitet wie der Gregorianischer Kalender!
Verglichen mit der Osterformel, sind die 7 Punkte doch recht einfach zu verstehen.

In der OCSAT hab ich die Funktion auch schon vermisst...


----------



## zotos (11 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ostwestfalen-Kalender und muss man sich wie ein Maja Kalender vorstellen.
> ...



Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2012)

...ich glaube es wäre besser gewesen, Dieter hätte sein Frage im Thread 'Fun zum Feierabend' gepostet


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...ich glaube es wäre besser gewesen, Dieter hätte sein Frage im Thread 'Fun zum Feierabend' gepostet



Ne das passt schon hier ... Schließlich gehts doch an einem Stammtisch auch nicht tierisch-ernst sondern eher bier-ernst zu


----------



## Tommi (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

denk bitte auch an die Aquariumleckageüberwachung.
Diese muß nach der C-Norm: 

DIN EN ISO 32168-7 -
Verhinderung des Erstickungstodes von Zierfischen durch Wassermangel -
Allgemeine Anforderungen - 2007-09

nach PLe der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ausgeführt werden.

Zuständig ist die untere Wasserbehörde Deiner Kommune.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2012)

@Tommi
Hast du mir auch die passenden Normen / Behörden für Überlauf und Glasbruch?

Muss ich mein zukünftiges Aquarium etwa gar in einen doppelwandigen Edelstahlbehälter stellen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Buschmann (12 Juni 2012)

Ich habe mit dem Michael noch auf der Automatica gesprochen, ist auf jeden Fall eine günstigere Lösung, als "Big S". Hier kannst du auch mal nachfragen:
http://www.lmd-innovation.de/branchenloesungen/elektroindustrie.html

Gruß
Buschmann


----------



## ohm200x (12 Juni 2012)

Hi,

meine Frau (primär) und ich haben zwei Aquarien. 110 und 250 Liter. Beide mit CO2 Düngung, Beleuchtung, Außenfilter und Heizung.

Allerdings steuere ich nur das Licht mit über die Haus-SPS (CX90xx).
Meine Frau würde mich erschlagen, wenn z.B. durch zu viel CO2 die Fische Hops gehen würden.
Zudem gibt es das kleine AQ schon viel länger als das Haus samt SPS. 

Zwei Fragen:
Was ein Aquarium an Arbeit machen kann weißt du? Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel, Pflanzen ausdünnen, ggf. Algen entfernen. ...
Will dir den Spaß nicht verderben, aber auch Fische kann man wie jedes andere Tier nicht nach kurzer Zeit zurück geben.

Was willst du alles steuern?
Es gibt fertige Aquariencomputer zwischen 300 und xxxx EUR die Beleuchtung (ggf auch gedimmt), Temperatur, CO2 steuern/regeln.
Wenn jedoch der Spieltrieb und die Zeit vorhanden ist kann man das natürlich auch selbst machen.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2012)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen:
> Was ein Aquarium an Arbeit machen kann weißt du? Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel, Pflanzen ausdünnen, ggf. Algen entfernen. ...
> Will dir den Spaß nicht verderben, aber auch Fische kann man wie jedes andere Tier nicht nach kurzer Zeit zurück geben.
> 
> ...



Dass ein Aquarium Arbeit macht ist mir bewußt und eigentlich ist es auch ja Sinn des Ganzen.
Ist doch schön mit etwas Lebenden zu tun anstelle von Anlagen, Maschinen und Geschäftsprozessen.

Ich hab ein Juwel 240l Aquarium mit dem juweltypischen Innenfilter.
Steuern bzw. Regeln will ich Beleuchtung, Heizer und Bodenheizung. Falls notwendig später noch eine CO2-Anlage.

Aquariencomputer hab ich mir schon angeschaut, aber irgendwie ist mir da eine SPS-Lösung lieber.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Juni 2012)

> aber auch Fische kann man wie jedes andere Tier nicht nach kurzer Zeit zurück geben.



also früher hat man die ins Klo gekippt und einmal die Spültaste betätigt


----------



## manyman25 (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hast du vielleicht schon mal an Microcontroler gedacht. Das wird dann aber ein wenig Tex-Mex Bastelstube so mit Löten und allen es sei den du kaufst dir gleich fertige Bauteile. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das mit einem Microcontroler von Atmel gemacht der steuert damit seine Beleuchtung. So mit Tag und Nachtlicht und sonstigen Spielerein.


Gruß Many


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juni 2012)

manyman25 schrieb:


> hast du vielleicht schon mal an Microcontroler gedacht. Das wird dann aber ein wenig Tex-Mex Bastelstube so mit Löten und allen es sei den du kaufst dir gleich fertige Bauteile. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das mit einem Microcontroler von Atmel gemacht der steuert damit seine Beleuchtung. So mit Tag und Nachtlicht und sonstigen Spielerein.



Miicrocontroller sind nicht unbedinkt meine Welt.
Ausserdem:
Eine Logo (ohne Ethernet) kostet unter 100€. Da lohnt sich das Löten kaum

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine Logo (ohne Ethernet) kostet unter 100€. Da lohnt sich das Löten kaum


Da hast du wohl wahr.
Ich hätte den Karpfen mir abgeholt und nachgeschaut, ob der nicht eine Programmierschnittstelle hat.
Vielleicht wäre das ein Weg zur Lösung? 


bike


----------



## Blockmove (13 Juni 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Karpfen mir abgeholt und nachgeschaut, ob der nicht eine Programmierschnittstelle hat.



Ich den Karpfen abholen ... Da müsst ich ja ins Klemmenland reisen.
Das trau ich mich nicht 
Wir machen nächste Woche ein paar Tage Urlaub im Norden.
Da nutzen wir lieber den Flieger von Nürnberg nach Hamburg um sicher übers Klemmenland hinweg zu kommen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2012)

Keine Sorge das Klemmland ist freundlich, aber holst du dir anstatt Karpfen jetzt Seehecht von der Küste?


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Keine Sorge das Klemmland ist freundlich, aber holst du dir anstatt Karpfen jetzt Seehecht von der Küste?



Keinen Seehecht ... Eher Matjes. Wir sind in Glückstadt und besuchen eine Freundin meiner Frau.
Und Glückstadt ist ja die Hochburg des dt. Matjes.


----------

